# Is it too early



## vickie (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi I have booked Oscar in to be neutered in 2 weeks time as I just want to get it over with. Do you think its too early? The vets have advised us to have it done as early as possible as it is safer for the anaesthetic but I am worrying now that its too early as Oscar will only be 4 and a half months.

Vickie


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

my vet made us wait until six months. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

4 months is very young but it is your choice. If your vet has explained their reasoning/recommendation and it agrees with you then take their advice.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

My vet recommended 12 months in order to give Gisgo time to grow and develop. They are all different, there is no consistent advice and as long as you are happy with your decision then try not to worry about what everyone else did!


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

Our vet last week advised 6 months, which Jack is but because he still has his baby teeth we have been told to hang on until he has no baby teeth left.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

It seems rather young to me. What reasons did your vet give for doing it so soon? I personally would wait a little longer. My vet advised around 6 months but in the end Obi got done at 14 months.


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

My vet advised us to have Eddie done at around a year old x x


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

My vet advised not before 9 months to give him time to mature.There are pros and cons to both but I think if you do it too early, while they are still in their key growth stage, it can cause the limbs to become spindlier and more brittle by the time he is an adult. I would try and wait until at least 6 months.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

There is also a lot of pros and cons available if you google it. I'd read it carefully and then make your own decision from that. x


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

I'm having Kody neutered next week he will be 9 months I didn't really want to get him neutered until he was a year old but his hormones have kicked in this week and he's really pestering Beau my spayed female and she getting quite grumpy with him. So next wk it is unless he calms down in the following days. Have to be honest I do think 4 months is too young there is a lot of research done to suggest problems later on with neutering too young. X


----------

